# Water Connection Leak



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Having a problem with water leaking at connection between water hose and city water connection. Any ideas? Thanks!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depending on where the leak is on the city water connection I would suggest two things.

1) remove, inspect and / or replace the rubber ring and screen.

2) use a 90 degree elbow at the city water connection. It can be installed first and tighten nice and tight and it reduces the stress when you hook the hose to it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Or what I do...use the fresh water tank. I have bad visions about a leak materializing while I am connected to city water (constant line pressure). I come back from a hike, open the door, and a 4 foot wall of water greets me.









Sure, using the tanks adds wear on the water pump, but CJ's pump was accidentally left running dry for two days and it still works fine.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had the same problem and it turned out the washer from the hose had fallen out. I was in the storage compartment...put it back in and I was good to go.


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

The 90deg connector worked for me as well.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Definitly get the 90 degree connector, otherwise, to much strain is put on the coupler. Everyone should have a 90 degree connector. If not, run out now and get one. Don't even wait for the next advertisement. Get off the couch NOW and go get one.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

While a Wall Mart get an inline water filter and get rid of the plastic taste.

(I always go in for a $2 part and come out with $22 of parts)


----------

